# Walleye rod for pier fishing?



## Brrrr (Apr 10, 2014)

I am going to be in pcola from 4/18-4/30. The last few times I didn't bring any fishing gear with, and got stuck using the pier rental rods. Would a medium walleye rod with a Penn 4500 spooled with 20lb braid work good enough for sheepsheads and pomps? Are there any freshwater spoons and plugs that you would recommend I bring along that would work for pier and bridge fishing? I will need to buy some jigs and such when I get down there. The stores around here still have ice fishing gear on the shelf. Hoping to hit the PCB pier, and either 3 mile or Sykes a few times.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Brrrr said:


> I am going to be in pcola from 4/18-4/30. The last few times I didn't bring any fishing gear with, and got stuck using the pier rental rods. Would a medium walleye rod with a Penn 4500 spooled with 20lb braid work good enough for sheepsheads and pomps? Are there any freshwater spoons and plugs that you would recommend I bring along that would work for pier and bridge fishing? I will need to buy some jigs and such when I get down there. The stores around here still have ice fishing gear on the shelf. Hoping to hit the PCB pier, and either 3 mile or Sykes a few times.


Yes, you're walleye gear will absolutely work for sheepies, spanish, pomps, & most other inshore fish you're likely to encounter @ the pier & bridges. I've landed plenty of redfish over 30 pounds on my 3k & 4k size Stradics, so you shouldn't have any problems. 

As far as freshwater spoons & plugs, bring them all. I live in Wisconsin during the summer & I use most of my saltwater/freshwater baits interchangeably both here & up north, because they catch fish no matter where you throw them. Especially a silver or gold spoon, can't go wrong with that anywhere. :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Brrrr said:


> Hoping to hit the PCB pier, and either 3 mile or Sykes a few times.


Also, check my reports under Piers & Bridges from Sykes from the past few nights. Shoot me a PM if you'd like to join us out there when you come down here!


----------



## Brrrr (Apr 10, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Also, check my reports under Piers & Bridges from Sykes from the past few nights. Shoot me a PM if you'd like to join us out there when you come down here!


 I've been drooling over the reports and pics. I might have to give you a shout when I am down there. Looking forward to putting a line in the water without having to drill through three feet of ice first!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Brrrr said:


> I've been drooling over the reports and pics. I might have to give you a shout when I am down there. Looking forward to putting a line in the water without having to drill through three feet of ice first!


Haha, glad you enjoy my posts! PM me for my number & give me a ring when you're coming down here. I'll tell you exactly what baits to get & make sure to put you on some huge redfish. 

Tight lines man.


----------

